# Im starting constuction of a new head.



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 2, 2008)

After learning all I can from my first head, Ive decided to start another head to incorporate the changes that I want.  I'm going to make the head about 1" narrower, 2" shorter and, Ive re-designed the muzzle so its not so wide.  Im also going to go with 2 plys of carbon fiber instead of the 3 plys I used on the original head.  Im shooting for 1.5lbs total weight as oppose to the 1.75lbs that the first head was.  Right now the mold doesnt look too spectacular because I have a few days of modifying and repairing it.  Ill keep you all up to date on the progress.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the stage im at right now. Ive modified the eye sockets so I can get a larger eye in it. Ive also made the back of the head rounder so its less like the profile of Darth Vaders helmet. Ive applied the first coat of sealer and tonight Ill apply a few layers of fiberglass and prepare to polish it.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 13, 2008)

It took me 10 days, but I'm done with my mold.  Its very smooth now with just minor imperfections which won't affect the final product.  The only paint that I had available was for engine blocks so the paint will survive 500 degrees F   I'm going to start laying up carbon on it tonight.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 13, 2008)

This is about 2 hours later after putting 2 layers of carbon-fiber over 1/2 of the mold. The eyes are covered in fiberglass because it conforms to sharp angles better. Tomorrow, after the top half cures, I'll layer the bottom half.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 14, 2008)

I just finished covering the bottom of my head in Carbon fiber.  Dont touch it, its still wet.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 15, 2008)

Always something happening here.




After the epoxy was dry, I cut the head into quarters so i can pry it off the mold.




After I pried the head off, i realized it yanked the paint and primer off the mold.  Which is a million times better than damaging the mold so im not too broken up about it.  I just needed some acetone to clean up the inside of the head.




I glued the face back together.  Its going to say this way for a while since its easier to work on the backside of the face when its not enclosed.
 I narrowed the head by about half an inch for better visibility and to make it more comfortable.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 21, 2008)

I tacked in the lip molds and I molded my forehead to the inside of the 
head to achieve a better fit.  I then ground out alot of the material to make the head lighter.




I just finished trimming out the jawline.  Still alot of work to go.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 23, 2008)

I glued the rear half of the head together and bonded hinge points in for the jaw.  I tested it and it works really well.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 24, 2008)

That's amazing, you look like you really know what you're doing


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 24, 2008)

I made ear molds out of a rolled up hungry-man box and layed 1 ply of carbon over it to form the ears. They've been glued on the head with fiberglass re-enforcements. The next step is to glue on the foam neck-guard and start gluing on fur.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 24, 2008)

oh, now i get it! its a head! 
looks pretty nice! i would horribly fail at stuff like that >.>


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Nov 30, 2008)

Im getting closer. I got the head furred. It took me a while because I had to fur the muzzle 3 times to get all the flaws out. Next step is to sew up the neck and repair the ears because the fur is going in the wrong direction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rookie mistake, I guess. I still need a nose, teeth, eyes, eye-brows, internal air dams and ducts, and grind out the ear canals. I compared it to my first head and i like this one much better.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought I posted this but I guess I didn't.

It's awesome, but I'm curious as to why you painted the mold when the carbon fiber/epoxy is what the actual head is made of.

I've never made or worn a fursuit in my life.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comment, Character.  I painted the mold so i can have a very slick surface.  My other option would be to polish the mold with 1000grit sandpaper which would take forever.   Once its painted, I applied a layer of car wax to the mold. That way its easier to get the carbon off once its dry.

Im working on my carbon fiber nose at the moment.  It still needs some more work.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

looks good, keep up the good work


----------



## bearetic (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Thanks for the comment, Character.  I painted the mold so i can have a very slick surface.  My other option would be to polish the mold with 1000grit sandpaper which would take forever.   Once its painted, I applied a layer of car wax to the mold. That way its easier to get the carbon off once its dry.
> 
> Im working on my carbon fiber nose at the moment.  It still needs some more work.


And I thought 60 grit took forever. lol. Thanks!


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 11, 2008)

I made carbon fiber teeth and i came up with a cool way of making eyes that are glossy, look good, and offer good visibility.  Im going to make a few eye sets so i can try a few different designs.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 12, 2008)

Just make sure the eyes don't look weird! I'm sure you'll finish strong!


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 13, 2008)

only thing i can think of is the ears are a little too thin ^-^; other then that nice job!


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 13, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> only thing i can think of is the ears are a little too thin ^-^; other then that nice job!



What do you mean "the ears are too thin"?  Do they need more depth or wider?


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, Im pretty much done for the most part.  The inside is nicely padded now, the jaw works well.  I still need a tongue and the eyes are just pressed in for the time-being.  Ill velcro them in soon.  I think the ears are going to turn black since i have to change the fur on them anyways.  Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 21, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> What do you mean "the ears are too thin"?  Do they need more depth or wider?



More depth, fox ears aren't thin like a cats ears. ^-^


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, im pretty much done with the head, visually. Theres still some really minor things that need to get worked out, but other than that, its done. I might add a fan latter on.


----------

